# !!POST YOUR CUSTOM LEGO'D LIGHTS!!



## Kauto (Oct 26, 2013)

When it comes to Legoing with lights I haven't really done all that much. But my so to say 'Pride and Joy' is this E1E: 







It has a 3 mode Veleno Hi-Cri LED dropin and a surefire twisty switch. 






So, please post all your LEGO's and give some descriptions because I would love to see them all!


----------



## 880arm (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Kauto :welcome:

You will want to check out the SureFire Lego thread for a lot of great examples.


----------



## Kauto (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow yeah, great thread! And thanks! I'm sure I'll really enjoy this forum


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Dec 19, 2013)

I just posted this pic out in the main flashlight forum but guess it might go here too. I dont have enough parts to have all of these simultaneously but at any given time I can make 2 complete lights of any of these combinations:






That multi exposure image was made from just these two lights and 1 extra body tube I have...






Its a nice feature how lego-able 47's Quarks are :thumbsup:

And a quick description:
- 1 thrower head (CW), 1 flood head (NW)
- A thick and thin 2AA body tube (only different cosmetically) or a 1AA body tube for compactness. Using one 14500 cell actually gives higher output than two AA's, but of course much less run time. So I can pick whether compactness is primary or runtime.
- 2 tailcaps, one forward clicky and one reverse clicky

So basically I configure as needed. My typical two configs are: 
1) XML NW flood head on 2xAA body with eneloops with reverse clicky. This is general purpose area lighting. 
2) XPG-2 thrower head on 1xAA body with 14500 li-ion with forward clicky. This gives me decent throw and will compliment my 1AA Zebralight while hiking and other outdoor activities where I might need some range. Can even spot some deer eyes out a couple hundred yards in the field.


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## yoyoman (Dec 21, 2013)

Moddoolar head, TL-20, SF A19 extender, SF Z41 tailcap with Oveready ZRS.


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 25, 2013)

Legopalooza!!!!!


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 25, 2013)




----------

